# Podziękowania

## lubczasopisma

Serdeczne podziekowania dla autorów i tłumaczy dokumentacji instalowania Gentoo! Dzieki Wam udało mi się po dwóch dniach walk zainstalować system i to od stage1.

Pozdrawiam

Michał

----------

## rudyyy

e? a to co?

----------

## psycepa

e  no jakos trzeba zaczac "Kariere" na forum   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## n3rd

Przez te dwa lata mogłeś spokojnie nauczyć się angielskiego  :Wink: . Zresztą ostatni linuksowy głąb połapałby się w tym, co jest w tej angielskiej wersji napisane. Wystarczy tylko troszeczkę używać... własnego mózgu.

Ostatnio już "nie modne" jest instalowanie ze stage 1. Teraz robisz szybkie stage 3, ustawiasz make.conf oraz inne configi a następnie remergujesz tolchain i cały system: 

```
emerge glibc binutils gcc && env-update && source /etc/profile && emerge -e world
```

 Wyjdzie Ci w sumie na to samo  :Wink:  Podręcznik gentoo raczej jest w moim odczuciu bardziej kierowany w stronę stage 3, więc jak się nie rozumie, co się czyta, to wychodzą różne dziwne problemy... kiedy ktoś chce zaszpanować przed dziewczyną gentoo ze stage 1 + KDE   :Laughing: 

 *lubczasopisma wrote:*   

> Serdeczne podziekowania dla autorów i tłumaczy dokumentacji instalowania Gentoo! Dzieki Wam udało mi się po dwóch dniach walk zainstalować system i to od stage1.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Michał

 

Należy się niezmiernie cieszyć, że dzięki ciężkiej pracy naszych tłumaczy.. nawet osoba taka jak Ty, poradziła sobie - bez cienia wątpliwości, głównie dzięki wrodzonej własnej niezwykłej cierpliwości, z zainstalowaniem gentoo   :Laughing:  Co prawda, normalnemu człowiekowi instalacja gentoo zajmuje porażająco mniej czasu.. ale tym bardziej nalezy być pełnym uznania dla Twojej determinacji i szaleńczo głupim uporze, w dążeniu to spełnienia swojego największego marzenia... jakim jest gentoo ze STAGE ONE   :Laughing:  NIEZMIERNIE SIĘ CIESZĘ Z TWOJEGO SUKCESU!!! I JESTEM PEŁEN UZNANIA!!!  :Laughing: 

Nie ma to jak wyrazy wdzięczności od osoby takiej jak TY...   :Laughing: 

P.S. Chłopaki.. nie czepiajcie się kolegi..   :Laughing:  trzeba docenić trud jaki włożył on w zrozumienie podręcznika gentoo i udaną instalację gentoo... i zamiast krytykować.. pochwalić troszeczkę i zachęcić do dalszej... równie owocnej pracy   :Cool: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## muchar

Cukrzenie, cukrzenie...

----------

## BeteNoire

 *n3rd wrote:*   

> Przez te dwa lata mogłeś spokojnie nauczyć się angielskiego .

 

Tam jest napisane dwa dni nie lata.

 *n3rd wrote:*   

> I JESTEM PEŁEN UZNANIA!!! 

 

A ja jestem pełen uznania dla Ciebie za wielką energię jaką chce Ci się wkładać w pisanie tak idiotycznych postów, jak to wyżej zrobiłeś.

 *Quote:*   

> Nie ten jest głupcem co nie wie, tylko ten co - nie rozumiejąc - z niewiedzy szydzi

 

chińskie przysłowie ludowe

----------

## n3rd

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Nie ten jest głupcem co nie wie, tylko ten co - nie rozumiejąc - z niewiedzy szydzi 
> 
> chińskie przysłowie ludowe

 

Rzeczywiście.. wygłupiłem się na maksa! Lubczasopisma.. przyjmij moje przeprosiny.. sam nie wiem jak mogłem te dwa dni odczytać jako dwa lata... chyba ślepy byłem! ;-  :Laughing:  to trochę kolosalna pomyłka w moim wykonaniu.

A tak swoją drogą, to trochę nie ma sensu instalowanie ze stage 1.

Nie ma to jak wygłupić się w poście na śniadanie   :Very Happy: 

pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## sebas86

 *n3rd wrote:*   

> Przez te dwa lata mogłeś spokojnie nauczyć się angielskiego . Zresztą ostatni linuksowy głąb połapałby się w tym, co jest w tej angielskiej wersji napisane. Wystarczy tylko troszeczkę używać... własnego mózgu.
> 
> Ostatnio już "nie modne" jest instalowanie ze stage 1. Teraz robisz szybkie stage 3, ustawiasz make.conf oraz inne configi a następnie remergujesz tolchain i cały system: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I dziwne, że jeszcze nie mam dziewczyny.  :Twisted Evil:  Tak poza, może nie modne dla Ciebie i innych ludzi, którzy lubią mieć komunikator graficzny, firefoxa i inne tego typu cudeńka cały czas pod ręką - ha ja mam mimo instalacji ze stage1 - PLD LiveCD wymiata.  :Very Happy: 

 *n3rd wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *lubczasopisma wrote:*   Serdeczne podziekowania dla autorów i tłumaczy dokumentacji instalowania Gentoo! Dzieki Wam udało mi się po dwóch dniach walk zainstalować system i to od stage1.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> ...

 

Ale wredny jesteś... mi instalacja zajeła tydzień, tyle jechały wszystkie pakiety na mojej maszynie, nie licząc czasu na testowanie różnej maści pakietów. Widzę, że lubimy popadać w skrajności... panie Power User.

 *n3rd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie ma to jak wyrazy wdzięczności od osoby takiej jak TY...  
> 
> P.S. Chłopaki.. nie czepiajcie się kolegi..   trzeba docenić trud jaki włożył on w zrozumienie podręcznika gentoo i udaną instalację gentoo... i zamiast krytykować.. pochwalić troszeczkę i zachęcić do dalszej... równie owocnej pracy  
> ...

 

No coment...

----------

## BeteNoire

 *n3rd wrote:*   

> Rzeczywiście.. wygłupiłem się na maksa! Lubczasopisma.. przyjmij moje przeprosiny.. sam nie wiem jak mogłem te dwa dni odczytać jako dwa lata... chyba ślepy byłem! ;-  to trochę kolosalna pomyłka w moim wykonaniu.

 

Już się nie wymigasz. Walnąłeś głupotę jak łysy grzywką o kant kuli.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## n3rd

Ech napisałem w poście, ze przeczytałem te dwa dni jako dwa lata.. co chyba dość mocno zmiana treść i sens postu wysłanego przez lubczasopisma - wtedy nabiera on raczej wymiaru złośliwego podziękowania (takie było moje odczucie, po mylnym odczytaniu tych dwóch dni jako dwóch lat). Jestem zdania, że podręczniki są bardzo dobrze przetłumaczone i naszym tłumaczon naprawdę należą się podzękowania.

Za swoją pomyłkę już przeprosiłem w poprzednim poście... ale jeżeli, trzeba, to przepraszam jeszcze raz... gdyż przez te złe odczytanie postu wyszłem na strasznego złośliwca i palanta. Głupio mi teraz z tego powodu i przeprosiny dla Michała jak najbardziej się należą z mojej strony.

Jeżeli ktoś ma ochotę jeszcze sobie na mnie poużywać za tą pomyłkę.. to nie mam nic przeciwko temu.. aby ktoś jeszcze niżył się do poziomu jaki zaprezentowałem w swoim poście... ale czy to będzie miało sens i czy o to chodziło Michałowi?

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## Sahin

Dobra pokrzyczeliście sobie, a tu kolega w między czasie rzucił bardzo interesującą mnie informację. Pierwsze Gentoo instalowałem też od stage 1 i udało mi się to zrobić bezbłędnie - zajęło mi to też nie tak dużo czasu, zmieściłem się w czasie około 18 godzin. I moje Gentoo chodziło sobie, chodziło i chodziło ładnie, do czasu aż karta graficzna padła. Wtedy też wyniosłem cały komputer do serwisu i tam zastrzegłem, żeby nie dotykali mi systemów Windows, FC3 i Gentoo. Panowie wymienili kartę w terminie, a dokładnie w ostatni dzień jak już widzieli, że mi piana na gębie stoi z nerwów. Chociaż mogliby to zrobić w przeciągu 5 minut, bo powiedziałem im co się sypnęło. Chłopaki oddają mi komputer z tymi słowami:

```
- Nie udało się uratować danych na dysku z Windwosem, więc musieliśmy sformatować te partycje na nowo.
```

No nic tą wiadomość jakoś przełknąłem - w końcu grę mogę zainstalować sobie od nowa. Chociaż nie wiem co ma piernik do wiatraka. Ale po kolejnej wypowiedzi szlag mnie trafił:

```
Na drugim dysku miał Pan dwie uszkodzone partycje, których Windows zainstalowany przez nas nie mógł wykryć (ciekawe skąd znali mój numer seryjny Windowsa ;) - coś jakoś mi się widzi, że to nie był legalny Windows). Na szczęście udało nam się naprawić uszkodzone partycje i sformatować na NTFS.
```

Po tej wypowiedzi, nerwy mi puściły i rozpoczęło się piekło. Goście wykasowali mi główny system, pół biedy z Windowsem i FC3 ale na Gentoo miałem wszystkie ważne dane. Jeszcze tego samego dnia wyszedłem po długich kłótniach z naprawionym komputerem, bólem głowy i 300 zł w kieszeni zadośćuczynienia. Zaznaczam, że Panowie od naprawy byli prawdziwymi fachowcami po szkołach informatycznych i a sklep w którym mieści się ten serwis i kupiłem ten komputer jest największy w mieście (dużym). Ale Gentoo już mi się nie chciało instalować od stage1, więc mam pytanie, czy ta operacja będzie trwała długo i czy przyśpieszy mi działanie kompa:

 *n3rd wrote:*   

> Ostatnio już "nie modne" jest instalowanie ze stage 1. Teraz robisz szybkie stage 3, ustawiasz make.conf oraz inne configi a następnie remergujesz tolchain i cały system: 
> 
> ```
> emerge glibc binutils gcc && env-update && source /etc/profile && emerge -e world
> ```
> ...

 Last edited by Sahin on Sun Oct 16, 2005 3:32 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sebas86

Wyjdzie prawie to samo, bo po trzeba doliczyć jeszcze czas na instalację systemu od stage3 a tu wiele zależy od tego czy masz już płytki z binarkami czy nie. Nie mniej zyskujesz możliwość szybszego rozpoczęcia pracy na systemie, a w tle możesz dać aktualizację.

----------

## Sahin

Jeśli chodzi o stage 3 to już mam, tylko się zastanawiam, czy warto wogóle zawracać sobię głowę reemergowaniem reszty. Ale chyba tak zrobię, nie będzie mi to w sumie przeszkadzało podczas pracy.

----------

## n3rd

 *Sahin wrote:*   

> Jeśli chodzi o stage 3 to już mam, tylko się zastanawiam, czy warto wogóle zawracać sobię głowę reemergowaniem reszty. Ale chyba tak zrobię, nie będzie mi to w sumie przeszkadzało podczas pracy.

 

Dawniej wszyscy podkreślali różnicę stawiania systemu ze stage 1 i stage 3. Przy instalacji ze stage 3 system masz postawiony w niecałą godzinę ale koszt tego jest taki, że wszystkie programy nie są skompilowane tak, jakbyś mógł tego oczekiwać. Dlatego skoro masz już gentoo postawione ze stage 3, poczytaj trochę o ustawieniach w make.conf i ustaw flagi tak jak tego oczekujesz... odpowienio dla swojego procesora oraz profilu systemu. Zobacz na przykład: 

```
cat /etc/make.profile/make.default
```

 i przekonasz się z iloma zbędnymi flagami masz postawiony system  :Wink:  Edycja make.conf pozwoli Ci dostosowac system tak jak tego oczekujesz.

Kiedy już to zrobisz musisz przebudować cały toolchain z nowymi flagami czyli glibc, binutils i gcc a następnie a następnie na nowo cały system. Pozwoli Ci to postawić system tak, jakbyś budował go ze stage 1.

Zobacz opis alternatywnej instalacji gentoo (niekoniecznie od razu musisz zmieniać gcc): https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-319349.html

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## argasek

Nie rozumiem kompletnie krytyki pod adresem 'lubczasopisma'. Napiszę więc krótko: witam w gronie użytkowników Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## n3rd

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Nie rozumiem kompletnie krytyki pod adresem 'lubczasopisma'. Napiszę więc krótko: witam w gronie użytkowników Gentoo 

 

Bo nie doczytałeś do końca toczonej rozmowy... Głupio się pomyliłem i zamiast dwa dni przeczytałem dwa lata   :Embarassed:  Pomyślałem jak można instalowac gentoo rzez dwa lata... i doniosłem zupełnie odwrotne wrażenie, że post ten skierowany jest przeciwko tłumaczom, że niby coś źle przetłumaczyli i że lubczasopisma męczył się z instalacją przez ten błąd przez dwa lata... (wiem, wiem... gorączkę miałem   :Embarassed:  ) Sam się dziwię, jak mogłem się tak wygłupić...

pozdr

daniel cegielka

----------

## n3rd

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Wyjdzie prawie to samo, bo po trzeba doliczyć jeszcze czas na instalację systemu od stage3 a tu wiele zależy od tego czy masz już płytki z binarkami czy nie. Nie mniej zyskujesz możliwość szybszego rozpoczęcia pracy na systemie, a w tle możesz dać aktualizację.

 

Na pewno nie wyjdzie na to samo jak masz neostradę i speedtouch'a  :Wink:  chyba, ze teraz płytka instalacyjna gentoo dostarczana jest razem ze sterami do neo...

Pozdr

daniel cegielka

----------

## argasek

 *n3rd wrote:*   

>  *argasek wrote:*   Nie rozumiem kompletnie krytyki pod adresem 'lubczasopisma'. Napiszę więc krótko: witam w gronie użytkowników Gentoo  
> 
> Bo nie doczytałeś do końca toczonej rozmowy... Głupio się pomyliłem i zamiast dwa dni przeczytałem dwa lata   Pomyślałem jak można instalowac gentoo rzez dwa lata... i doniosłem zupełnie odwrotne wrażenie, że post ten skierowany jest przeciwko tłumaczom, że niby coś źle przetłumaczyli i że lubczasopisma męczył się z instalacją przez ten błąd przez dwa lata... (wiem, wiem... gorączkę miałem   ) Sam się dziwię, jak mogłem się tak wygłupić...

 

OK. Wobec tego za wiążące proszę uznać tak czy owak moje drugie zdanie.   :Cool: 

----------

## Sahin

 *n3rd wrote:*   

> ...i przekonasz się z iloma zbędnymi flagami masz postawiony system  Edycja make.conf pozwoli Ci dostosowac system tak jak tego oczekujesz.
> 
> 

 

Nie przesadzajmy, przy instalacji ze stage 3 też mogę zmieniać te flagi i system skompilowałem z flagami kde qt alsa mp3 -gtk -gnome nls. Więc nie jest ich wcale tak dużo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3rd

 *Sahin wrote:*   

> Nie przesadzajmy, przy instalacji ze stage 3 też mogę zmieniać te flagi i system skompilowałem z flagami kde qt alsa mp3 -gtk -gnome nls. Więc nie jest ich wcale tak dużo 

  A jak myślisz, do czego odwołują się Twoje flagi -gtk -gnome?? Własnie do /etc/make.profile/make.defaults  :Wink:  Postawiłes więc system bez wsparcia dla gtk i gnome ale ze wsparciem dla całej reszty flag  :Wink:  Jeżeli chcesz jeszcze bardziej zróżnicować flagi dla kompilowanych programów możesz ustawiać je indywidualnie dla poszczególnych programów w pliku /etc/portage/package.use. Widziałem gdzieś na stronach deweloperów gentoo skrypt, umożliwiający kompilowanie programów z różnymi flagami dla procesora.. właśnie poprzez ustawienia w /etc/portage/ ...ale to już chyba mała przesada   :Very Happy:  A skoro już jesteśmy przy procku.. to co z flagami procesora?? A może warto zbudować glibc ze wsparciem dla userlocales?? Domyślne stage 3 tego wszystkiego nie uwzględnia.

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## sebas86

 *n3rd wrote:*   

>  *sebas86 wrote:*   Wyjdzie prawie to samo, bo po trzeba doliczyć jeszcze czas na instalację systemu od stage3 a tu wiele zależy od tego czy masz już płytki z binarkami czy nie. Nie mniej zyskujesz możliwość szybszego rozpoczęcia pracy na systemie, a w tle możesz dać aktualizację. 
> 
> Na pewno nie wyjdzie na to samo jak masz neostradę i speedtouch'a  chyba, ze teraz płytka instalacyjna gentoo dostarczana jest razem ze sterami do neo...
> 
> Pozdr
> ...

 

Osobiście korzystałem tylko raz z płyty instalacyjnej Gentoo, a ostatnio używam swojej ulubionej LiveCD, którą wykorzystuje także jako system ratunkowy, nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie abyś i ty poszukał czegoś, co jest w stanie uruchomić neostradę i ma podstawowe narzędzia do chrotowania.

----------

## rane

http://dev.gentoo.org/~rane

Najlepiej się nam odwdzięczysz pomagając nam w pracy.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## n3rd

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Osobiście korzystałem tylko raz z płyty instalacyjnej Gentoo, a ostatnio używam swojej ulubionej LiveCD, którą wykorzystuje także jako system ratunkowy, nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie abyś i ty poszukał czegoś, co jest w stanie uruchomić neostradę i ma podstawowe narzędzia do chrotowania.

 Szukałem i chyba najlepiej radził sobie z tym navynos. Kłopot w tym, że dwie firmy produkują speedtoucha... i do tego model jednej fimy wyszedł w dwóch wersjach. Czyli mamy trzy wersje modemu speedtouch (oczywiście o różnym rozpowszechnieniu poszczególnych wersji)  :Wink:  i trzy różne kombinacje sterowników. Ja rozwiązałem ten problem w taki sposób, że zwyczajnie zainstalowałem na małym 4GB dysku innego linuksa i z niego przeprowadziłem całą instalację oraz zamieniłem się z kimś na sagema (tamta osoba miała windowsa, więc nie było propblemu ze sterami). Jak pamiętam jeszcze z formum na gentoo.pl to rada była wtedy jedna: instalować ze stage 3 lub zainstalowac drugiego linuksa i ustawić w nim neta.

Słyszałem też o wersji ratunkowej PLD - podobno tez można było na tym livecd odpalić neo.

Ebuild do neostrady zupełnie nie działał w przypadku mojej wersji modemu (autorzy zrobili go tylko dla jednej wersji modemu).

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## mbar

To może ja się wypowiem o wyższości stage1 nad stage3, i nie chodzi mi tylko o optymalizacje CFLAGS itp.

Otóż stage3 jest po prostu... stary jak świat. Po instalacji z "3" robisz emerge sync, i okazuje się, że większość pakietów i tak się będzie rekompilować (szczególnie, ja używam arch ~86 i ~amd64). Na co mi ten cały syf? Jak startuję z "1", mam najświeższe portage i od razu kompilują mi się najnowsze wersje pakietów  :Smile:  Trwa to w sumie niewiele dłużej, niż aktualizacja starego stage3  :Smile: 

Poza tym ostatnio arch ~86 stawiam na gcc 4.0.2, więc tu tylko stage1 ma sens  :Razz: 

----------

## smerf

i pomyśleć, ze to wszystko odpowiedzi na podziękowania lubczasopisma...  :Razz: 

----------

## n3rd

 *mbar wrote:*   

> To może ja się wypowiem o wyższości stage1 nad stage3, i nie chodzi mi tylko o optymalizacje CFLAGS itp.
> 
> Otóż stage3 jest po prostu... stary jak świat. Po instalacji z "3" robisz emerge sync, i okazuje się, że większość pakietów i tak się będzie rekompilować (szczególnie, ja używam arch ~86 i ~amd64). Na co mi ten cały syf? Jak startuję z "1", mam najświeższe portage i od razu kompilują mi się najnowsze wersje pakietów 

 Oczywiście masz całkowitą rację! Czasami jednak mozesz mieć problemy z jakis pakietem.. może przesadziłeś z flagami czy coś podobnego.. i zostajesz z niczym.. a ze stage 3 przynajmniej masz nadal działający system. Mało jest takich postów na forach.. HELP!!! Bootstrap mi zdechł.. HELP!!!

W moim przypadku instalacja ze stage 3 podyktowana była neostradą. Wcześniej nawet myśleć nie chciałem o stage 3, tylko zawsze robiłem stage 1... teraz, może się zbyt leniwy zrobiłem  :Wink: 

Dokumentacja gentoo również kładzie silny nacisk na stage 3, więc większość osób instalujących z podręcznika raczej będzie wybierać tą opcję.

Moja opinia jest taka, że jak nie chcę robic bardzo nietypowego systemu, to stage 3... a jak chciałbym zrobić wersję bardzo eksperymentalną... wtedy stage 1.

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## lubczasopisma

n3rd! Kurde ale siękurzyłem gdy przecztałem Twojego pierwszego posta (w tym wątku). No ale przyjmuję przeprosiny.

A co t do instalacji ze stage1 to wybrałem ją  na zasadzie eksperymentu. Poczytałem trochę o Gentoo i pomyślałem zobaczymy co jest wart ten projekt. Byłem mile zaskoczony. Tym bardziej, że nie jestem "linuksiarzem", szukam systemu  na zamianę ms windows. Próbowałem już Manrake ale jakoś tak... hmm chyba po prostu idea posiadania systemu na miarę do mnie przemówiła.  

Pozdrawiam

Michał

----------

## n3rd

 *lubczasopisma wrote:*   

> n3rd! Kurde ale siękurzyłem gdy przecztałem Twojego pierwszego posta (w tym wątku).

  No nie dziwię Ci się zupełnie... mi by ze złości na Twoim miejscu ciśnienie mało głowy nie rozsadziło po przeczytaniu czegoś takiego... Jak to można gafę palnąć... Ciągle się zastanawiam, jakim cudem mogłem przeczytać te dwa dni jako dwa lata... bo to zupełnie zmieniałoby sens postu   :Confused:  Ale i tak nie miało by większego sensu... bo kto instalowałby jakikolwiek system przez dwa lata?? Ktos to dobrze określił, że walnąłem jak łysy grzywką o kant kuli   :Laughing: 

 *lubczasopisma wrote:*   

> No ale przyjmuję przeprosiny.

 Dzięki... to wiele dla mnie znaczy... bo jednym postem można wyrobic sobie opinię skończonego idioty (co właśnie zrobiłem w tym wątku). Pewnie nie raz ktoś jeszcze umyje Ci głowę... i pewnie nie razu Ty umyjesz komuś głowę... bo np. właśnie odpowiedziałeś jednej osobie jak dodać usera do grupy i za chwilę widzisz takie samo pytanie w poście od innej osoby... Dla mnie chyba najważniejsza lekcja z tego jest taka, aby niezależnie od treści postu, w miarę możliwości pomóc tej osobie rozwiązać jego problem (bez zbędnych złoścliwości).

 *lubczasopisma wrote:*   

> A co t do instalacji ze stage1 to wybrałem ją  na zasadzie eksperymentu. Poczytałem trochę o Gentoo i pomyślałem zobaczymy co jest wart ten projekt. Byłem mile zaskoczony. Tym bardziej, że nie jestem "linuksiarzem", szukam systemu  na zamianę ms windows. Próbowałem już Manrake ale jakoś tak... hmm chyba po prostu idea posiadania systemu na miarę do mnie przemówiła.  
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Michał

 Myślę, że się nie zawiedziesz. Gentoo to chyba (jeden z) najbardziej konfigurowalny z dostępnych linuksów (nie znaczy, to wcale, że inne linuksy takie nie są.. zwyczajnie w gentoo to wszystko jest znacznie prostsze) - co prawda okupione jest to, koniecznością kompilowania większości programów oraz brakiem graficznych konfiguratorów, ale tworzysz sobie system wedle własnych oczekiwań.

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

MAŁA DOPISKA. Dokumentacją też gentoo może się pochwalić...

----------

## macabre13

n3rd i lubczasopisma:

 rozumiem n3rda ja tez pzeczytalem na poczatku dwa lata, ale przeczytalem jeszcze raz i jeszcze raz, i dopiero potem zobaczylem dwa dni, natomiast od siebie dodam, ze mi zabawa linuxem zajela w sumie dwa lata, bo stwierdzielem ze to nie dla mnie i podziekowalem, potem poznalem gentoo, uparlem sie i walcze  :Smile: 

----------

## rzabcio

 *Sahin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chłopaki oddają mi komputer z tymi słowami:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sahin - najszczersze wyrazy wspólczucia ale musisz przyznac , że ta historia jest po prostu niesamowita. Poplakalem się ze śmiechu... Choć z drugiej strony aż strach oddawać kompa do jakiegokolwiek serwisu...

A pod podziękowaniami też się przylączam. Cukier nie cukier ale gdyby nie taki dobry handbook nadal instalowalbym Gentoo z PEWNĄ gazetką dolączoną do systemu i dochodzil o co tam chodzi...  :Wink: 

----------

## mbar

Dysk po prostu można wyjąć przed oddaniem kompa do serwisu... zrobić backup na innym kompie itp...

----------

## BeteNoire

To jak już tak offtopujemy w "Podziękowaniach" to ja dodam słówko: są sklepy, które plombują kompy tak, że nie można wewnątrz nic zrobić przed upływem gwarancji pod groźbą utraty tejże. Chora sytuacja, zwłaszcza, że to nie są kompy firmowe a zwykłe składaki. Różnie można to interpretować, ale chyba wytłumaczenie jest jedno: chęć uzależnienia klienta od jednego sklepu.

----------

## mbar

Są, ale ja w takich sklepach nie kupuję. Ludzie, głosujcie swoimi portfelami!

----------

## indianiec

Z najnowszego Handbook'a usunięto opis instalacji ze stage 1 i stage 2. Teraz nie tyle zalecaną, co jedyną metodą instalacji jest stage3. Dla niepocieszonych zostaje tylko ewentualne emerge -e system.

----------

## rasheed

 *indianiec wrote:*   

> Teraz nie tyle zalecaną, co jedyną metodą instalacji jest stage3. Dla niepocieszonych zostaje tylko ewentualne emerge -e system.

 

ZTCP nieprawda, stage3 jest zalecane - owszem, ale instalacje można przeprowadzić i z stage1/2 (opisane w FAQ).

----------

## BeteNoire

rasheed, dokładnie.

 *Quote:*   

> The advised method now is to do a stage3 installation and optionally recompile the system after the installation. That will create an optimized system as well. How to proceed a real stage1 or stage2 installation is still described in the FAQ.

 

Nie wiem czy mi się ta zmiana podoba...

----------

## n3rd

Wywaliłbym stage 2... postawił tak jak to zrobili na stage 3... ale pozostawiłbym opcję stage 1 - czasami zwyczajnie stage 1 wydaje się najwłaściwszym rozwiązaniem, kiedy to chcemy zrobić system o bardzo nietypowej konfiguracji czy zbudować własny profil.

Pozdrawiam

daniel

----------

## lazy_bum

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> rasheed, dokładnie.
> 
>  *Quote:*   The advised method now is to do a stage3 installation and optionally recompile the system after the installation. That will create an optimized system as well. How to proceed a real stage1 or stage2 installation is still described in the FAQ. 
> 
> Nie wiem czy mi się ta zmiana podoba...

 

Mi też nie bardzo. Brakuje tylko ładnego "GUJa" i będziemy mieli ładny Gendrake. (-;

Jakoś klepanie w konsoli i budowanie od stage1 bardziej do mnie przemawiało niż wsteczne robienie z stage3, ale może to tylko wrażenie...

----------

## wariat

Ja nei wiem, moze zle zrozumialem to co bylo w ostatnim GWN ... musze looknac na tlumaczenie to cos sie rozjasni, ale przeciez tam bylo jakos tak ze DOMYSLNA sciezka instalacji bedzie prowadzila przez Stage 3, natomiast jesli ktos bedzie chcial to w osobnym (malutkim) dokumencie znajdzie instrukcje jak ominac stage-3 ladujac stage 1. 

De facto wiec neiwiele sie zmienia.

Poza tym, nie wiem czy jest sens zalamywac rece ... to sie w koncu instaluje RAZ, wiec co za roznica jak sie to robi i czy zuzyje sie dodatkowe 30 min na stage -3 po to tlko zeby go zaraz przekompilowac? To az taka roznica? 

System u siebie instalowalem ze stage-1 ale o il dobrze pamietam w wersji dla stage-3 ustawialo sie wszystko to samo (bylo konfigurowalne) poza flagami kompilatora i zmienna CHOST, ale moze mi sie tylko tak wydawalo. Bylem mocno zaaferowany instalacja, zaczytany w handbooku i skupiony na tym co mam robic (czyli stage-1) i moglem nie zalapac jakichs innych roznic.

Tak czy siak, jesli Gentoo rozni sie od *Drake tylko metoda instalacji to .. co my tu wszyscy robimy? Bo mnei sie wydaje ze akurat to czy system jest instalowany pierwotnei ze stage1, stage 3 czy dd z obrazu dysku ma znaczenie mocno marginalne, jesli spojzec na gentoo jako na system ktroego sie uzywa a nie instaluje.

No ale ja mlody jestem (stazem wlinuksie) wiec moze mam jakies spaczone spojzenie na temat.

----------

